# Is this really a Lindy?



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jul 6, 2017)

it looks very Schwinn-like but is it really a Lindy -- it is badged Lindy

Please help!!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Photo of the badge would help.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Can't place it right off but for sure not Schwinn. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 6, 2017)

Monark Rocket. here's a postwar version.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 6, 2017)

Monark frame, Shelby sprocket, no idea about crank but looks like an late 70s middleweight.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jul 6, 2017)

Well do these help?


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jul 6, 2017)

Need any more pics I have more


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 6, 2017)

no, it's a Monark. not guessing, it's a Monark.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jul 6, 2017)

So he wants 475 because he thinks it is a Lindy and I am not paying hat correct?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 6, 2017)

correct. the badge is worth something, but the frame is $50 or so. the rest is rusty junk.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jul 6, 2017)

Thank you Everyone!!! I was really hoping.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 6, 2017)

this is what a Lindy looks like...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jul 6, 2017)

With regard to this particular badge design, why are some mounting holes set in further than others?

 Here is one that sold on eBay recently, the badge holes are set further in like this one.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-LINDY-BICYCLE-BRASS-ORIGINAL-BADGE-LOGO-SPIRIT-OF-SAINT-LOUIS-AIRPLANE-/232356830079?hash=item36198bdb7f:g:qdkAAOSwaEhZMFjO&_trkparms=pageci%3Ae91893d1-62c9-11e7-ae8b-74dbd1802bb7%7Cparentrq%3A1b3bf1b615d0a866dd514248ffeed4a5%7Ciid%3A2


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jul 6, 2017)

While others are set  toward the edge of the badge..


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 7, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> With regard to this particular badge design, why are some mounting holes set in further than others?
> 
> Here is one that sold on eBay recently, the badge holes are set further in like this one.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-LINDY-BICYCLE-BRASS-ORIGINAL-BADGE-LOGO-SPIRIT-OF-SAINT-LOUIS-AIRPLANE-/232356830079?hash=item36198bdb7f:g:qdkAAOSwaEhZMFjO&_trkparms=pageci%3Ae91893d1-62c9-11e7-ae8b-74dbd1802bb7%7Cparentrq%3A1b3bf1b615d0a866dd514248ffeed4a5%7Ciid%3A2


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 7, 2017)

Good eye! Sure looks sloppy inset and a little dangerous on the edge-


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 7, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> With regard to this particular badge design, why are some mounting holes set in further than others?




*Don't know how many  different Lindy ''private badges'' 
(like the one on your machine) were produced ... but it 
appears the private specimens had their retention-screws
''set-in'' the badge --- while the ''Shelby Cycle Co.'' badge
had their screws north and south within the outermost
edge of their badge.  *

*Could be Shelby Cycle Co. intended this for reasons known
only to themselves.  It is another way to differentiate the
''factory-issue'' from a ''private badge, distributor-issue''.

The ''private badge'' is one way for a distributor to suggest
the bicycle originated with the distributor ... that is, the mojo
lives on within the distributor, and not necessarily with the
manufacturer.

Below is an ''Indian'' badge from the Barr Motorcycle Co.
in Columbus, Ohio.  The screw holes line up perfectly with
the tall, Hendee, Indian badge of 1917.

The Barr Motorcycle Co. was serious business during the teens.

........ patric




 




 


*


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jul 7, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> *Don't know how many  different Lindy ''private badges''
> (like the one on your machine) were produced ... but it
> appears the private specimens had their retention-screws
> ''set-in'' the badge --- while the ''Shelby Cycle Co.'' badge
> ...





Thank you for the information.  I was not paying attention to the text along the bottom of the badges, assuming each read "Shelby Cycle Co."
Good info, Thanks again.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 14, 2018)

That Lindy badge is from a Lindy Tricycle (badge on the left). I sold one just like it.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Mar 15, 2018)

Wow! Very interesting!


----------



## ejlwheels (Mar 15, 2018)

The smaller Lindy badge read something like
"...AND SUPPLY CO. MINNEAPOLIS"

I am guessing that may have been Island Cycle and Supply.
They may have acquired that Brand after Shelby no longer wanted it?
and continued to put it on little riders.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 15, 2018)

ejlwheels said:


> The smaller Lindy badge read something like
> "...AND SUPPLY CO. MINNEAPOLIS"
> 
> I am guessing that may have been Island Cycle and Supply.
> ...




It Reads "Hall MFG and Supply Co. Minneapolis", that's the company that sold the Tricycles back then. That tricycle was bought by a collector just for the badge, but I ended up owning it and I later traded it (not sold it) to a very known Cabe member.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 15, 2018)

I hope you can read it here.


----------



## removed (Mar 17, 2018)

Indian and shelby


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 21, 2022)

This tricycle apparently showed up at a Milwaukee swap yesterday and I recalled this thread discussing the full-size vs. tricycle sized Lindy badges.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 28, 2022)

It well could be a Lindy tricycle, but the airplane is not correct. That's a generic Lindy airplane toy made out of cast iron. Lindy airplanes for the bicycles were made exclusively out of aluminum. Check this one in my collection.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 28, 2022)

hoofhearted said:


> *Don't know how many  different Lindy ''private badges''
> (like the one on your machine) were produced ... but it
> appears the private specimens had their retention-screws
> ''set-in'' the badge --- while the ''Shelby Cycle Co.'' badge
> ...



Patric,
As far as I know Lindy had 5 different badges for bicycles. The 1rst. is for 1927 model only, 2nd. is for 1928 -1930 models, 3rd is for 1931 - 1934 models, 4th is from 1935 - 1938 y the 5th is from 1946 - 1950. I have no record of Lindys been produced during 1939 to 1945 (war time).


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Feb 28, 2022)




----------

